

Binding machine learning and node.js - aficionado
http://blog.bigml.com/2013/06/27/binding-machine-learning-and-node-js/

======
joshuaellinger
decision trees in the cloud? really?

I guess some smarts are better than none but I didn't think people where still
considering decision trees to be a big part of the toolkit.

~~~
damncurious
why not? decision trees can work well for some datasets.

~~~
joshuaellinger
Yeah, I know. sometimes simple tools are the best approach.

it is just odd to see a modern cloud ML company built around a 20 year old
statistical technique.

